
A collection of links for streaming algorithms and data structures - hemapani
https://gist.github.com/debasishg/8172796
======
leogrim
Also available with full-text search over there:
[https://www.kifi.com/leo/streaming-algorithms-and-data-
struc...](https://www.kifi.com/leo/streaming-algorithms-and-data-structures)

------
roye
I found this set of lectures to be really nice:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLT_GI2oINs-
CRuwMGDa5_...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLT_GI2oINs-
CRuwMGDa5_frB7kC7blf__) Wish I had time to get through them all...

------
bennetthi
Here is another repo of streaming papers:
[https://github.com/sorenmacbeth/streaming-
papers](https://github.com/sorenmacbeth/streaming-papers)

